# Panne inquiétante sur G4 Ethernet Gigabit!



## hybridou (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous
J'ai un gros soucis avec un G4 Ethernet Gigabit DD 80Go + 512Mo de ram + DVR106 + Radeon 7500 + clavier et souris USB.
Après avoir eu des comportements bizarre: - pas de bong ou bong discontinue au démarrage - système qui freeze après 15 min d'utilisation - démarre, lance la chaine IDE mais n'alimente pas la chaine USB donc pas de clavier ni de souris... Il me donne l'impression d'avoir rendu l'âme.
Aujourd'hui il ne fait plus de bong, la chaine IDE ne fait démarrer aucun disques, la chaine USB n'est pas alimentée, l'écran ne s'allume pas et donc impossibilité de lancer un démarrage en appuyant sur C ou CTRL ALT S U ou autre...
J'ai pensé que l'alim pouvait être nase et donc je l'ai remplacée par une ATX en suivant une de vos bidouille.
Résultat --> même comportement.
Le seul point positif, c'est quand utilisant une carte PCI ATA66, le disque dur se lance normalement au démarrage.
Perso je pense que le Firmware ou sa puce sont mort car il semble que les routines de démarrage ne se font plus...
Questions:
- La carte mère est elle morte?
- Y a t'il moyen de reflasher le firmware dans ces conditions?
- Sont ce les Processeurs qui ont laché?
Bref je m'en remet à vous pour savoir ce qui m'arrive...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Tu aurais du poster dans Mac de bureau 

Mais &#224; mon avis ta carte m&#232;re est naze  ou ne va pas tarder &#224; l'&#234;tre.....
Attendons d'autres r&#233;ponses


----------



## hybridou (28 Septembre 2006)

C'est bien ce que je pense mais demain je teste la carte bipros pour voir s'il sont cramés.
En attendant si quelqu'un à déjà rencontré ce genre de problèmes, ce serait cool qu'il me laisse une piste...
THANX


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

hybridou a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pense mais demain je teste la carte bipros pour voir s'il sont cramés.
> En attendant si quelqu'un à déjà rencontré ce genre de problèmes, ce serait cool qu'il me laisse une piste...
> THANX




peux tu nous donner l'historique de la chose? as tu installé des trucs, des drivers... une panne de courant... ???


----------



## hybridou (28 Septembre 2006)

Coté install rien de spécial, c'est ordi faisait que du montage vidéo avec final cut pro 4,5 sous osX 10.4.5.
Pas de panne de courant à ma connaissance.
Par contre le système s'est bloqué en pleine optimization après mise à jour de l'osX.
Et depuis pas de démarrage de l'ordi ni d'alimentation de la chaine usb, ni de la chaine IDE...
Voilà voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

as tu essayé de démarrer en débranchant tous les périphériques? 

Tu n'urais pas lancé la mise à jours pendant un traitement vidéo?


----------



## hybridou (29 Septembre 2006)

Salut ZRXolivier
Tout les périfs ont été enlevé de la machine.
Il ne reste que le graveur, la carte graphique, la carte ata66 pci, le disque dur et une barrette de ram...
Si le DD est branché direct sur la carte mère, il ne démarre pas. Par la carte ATA66, il démarre.
J'ai testé la carte biproc sur un autre g4 et aparemment elle fonctionne bien.
Avec quel style de soft je peux tester les barettes de ram???
Je pense que la carte mère est cuite voire plutôt la puce qui embarque le bios...
Qu'en pensez vous???


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Septembre 2006)

:modo: Merci de poster dans le bon forum. Ici tu es dans "Windows sur Mac". On va pas chercher son pain chez le boucher  Je déplace.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Septembre 2006)

Et pourquoi ca ne serait pas "juste" le port IDE ou SATA de la carte m&#232;re qui est mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

tu as eu un cd avec ton mac "test hardware"; Tu fais un test sur la mémoire.

Démarre t'il normalement sur le cd d'origine?


----------



## hybridou (29 Septembre 2006)

Désolé pour le post mal placé mais il me semblait bien l'avoir mis dans hardware/mac de bureau...
Ni la chaine IDE ni la chaine USB ne semblent être alimentées...
Je vais quand même essayer le cd hardware test s'il veut bien démarrer...
A plus...


----------



## hybridou (29 Septembre 2006)

Eh non le cd hardware test ne démarre pas.
Je pense que la bios est cramé mais est ce que quelqu'un sait comment reflasher un bios au vu des pannes qui bloque cette machine???


----------



## MamaCass (29 Septembre 2006)

Y'a pas de bios sous mac, il faut mettre &#224; jour le firmware, mais je ne connais pas la manip, d&#233;sol&#233;e


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

La mise &#224; jour Firmware (120068 pour ce mod&#232;le) &#224; &#233;t&#233; n&#233;cessairement d&#233;j&#224; faite sur ce Mac s'il tournait sous MacOS X 10.4.5, elle est obligatoire &#224; partir de la version 10.3.0. De plus, pour mettre le firmware &#224; jour, il faut d&#233;marrer sous Mac OS 9.1 ou 9.2.x, donc s'il ne d&#233;marre pas ... 

Je penche pour une panne carte m&#232;re, mais laquelle ?

En tout cas, except&#233; l'option "&#233;change standard de la carte m&#232;re", seul un SAV est en mesure de faire quelque chose. Encore est il plus que probable qu'ils retiennent aussi l'option "&#233;change standard de la carte m&#232;re".

En tout cas, tu peux mettre la Ram hors de cause, elle provoquerait un "sad Mac", mais tu aurais au moins &#231;a &#224; l'&#233;cran (avec un son de d&#233;marrage type "verre bris&#233;").


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2006)

Et un reset PMU, tu l'as fait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Et un reset PMU, tu l'as fait ?



:mouais: C'est pas un portable ! C'est pas parce qu'il a des poignées ...


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: C'est pas un portable ! C'est pas parce qu'il a des poignées ...



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300552 
Chez Apple aussi ils prennent tous les ordis pour des portables ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Invit&#233;;3989932 a dit:
			
		

> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300552
> Chez Apple aussi ils prennent tous les ordis pour des portables ?



Si tu avais lu plus en d&#233;tail tu aurais vu que :



			
				La page de ton lien a dit:
			
		

> R&#233;initialisez la PMU *ou la RAM de param&#232;tres (PRAM)* de votre ordinateur.
> Pour un iBook ou PowerBook, cliquez ici pour plus d'instructions.
> Pour un Mac mini, cliquez ici.
> Pour un iMac, cliquez ici.
> ...



Quand tu clique sur le lien "PowerMac", tu peux voir que deux mod&#232;les de G5 ont une SMU r&#233;initialisable, et que tous les autres, tu ne peux que r&#233;initialiser la PRam. Seuls les portables ont une PMU (dont le r&#244;le est de couper automatiquement la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle a atteint 100%, et de la red&#233;marrer lorsqu'elle tombe en dessous de 95 ou 96%.


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2006)

The Power Management Unit (PMU) is an integrated circuit (computer chip) typically found on a computer's logic board. As its name implies, the PMU is responsible for managing all aspects of the computer's power. It controls hard disk spin down, sleep and wake, some charging aspects, and how any devices attached to the computer affect sleep.

If the settings in the PMU become corrupted, it can result in operational anomalies such as your computer not turning on, not displaying video, or not waking from sleep, among other things. In these situations, you may need to reset your computer's PMU.

Resetting the PMU will not resolve issues in which the computer stalls or is unresponsive. A PMU reset should only be used as a last resort in the case of a hardware failure or when the power management system is suspected. Resetting the PMU returns the computer hardware, including NVRAM, to default settings and forces the computer to shut down.


Bon c'est pour le Mini (qui est presque un portable, mais pas tout &#224; fait :rateau: )


Resetting the PMU on the Logic Board 
Resetting the PMU (Power Management Unit) on the logic board 
can resolve many system problems. Whenever you have a unit that 
fails to power up, you should follow this procedure before 
replacing any modules. 
1. Disconnect the power cord and check the battery in the bat- 
tery holder (BT1). The battery should read 3.3 to 3.7 volts. 
If the battery is bad, replace the battery, wait ten seconds, 
and then reset the PMU (refer to the next step). If the bat- 
tery is good, go to the next step. 
2. Press the PMU reset switch (S1) once on the logic board and 
then proceed to step 3. Do 
NOT 
 press the PMU reset switch a 
second time because it could crash the PMU chip. 
3. WAIT ten seconds before connecting the power cord and pow- 
ering the computer on. If the computer powers on, go to the 
next step. If the computer does not power on, there is some- 
thing else wrong with the computer, refer to the symptom/ 
cure chart, &#8220;No Power&#8221; in this chapter. 

Bon &#231;a c'est pour un Imac G3 (je sais il a une poign&#233;e   )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

j'ai bien peur qu'on d&#233;rive de la question initiale. 



hybridou a dit:


> Cot&#233; install rien de sp&#233;cial, c'est ordi faisait que du montage vid&#233;o avec final cut pro 4,5 sous osX 10.4.5.
> Pas de panne de courant &#224; ma connaissance.
> Par contre le syst&#232;me s'est bloqu&#233; en pleine optimization apr&#232;s mise &#224; jour de l'osX.
> Et depuis pas de d&#233;marrage de l'ordi ni d'alimentation de la chaine usb, ni de la chaine IDE...
> Voil&#224; voil&#224;...




comment as tu d&#233;clench&#233; la mise &#224; jours?

tu n'as pas r&#233;pondu &#224; une question: as tu lanc&#233; la mise &#224; jours syst&#232;me en m&#234;me temps qu'un traitement vid&#233;o? Je soup&#231;onne une mise &#224; jours avort&#233;e en plein process. Je peux bien sur me tromper, mais je vois pas bien pourquoi il aurait march&#233; pendant des ann&#233;es et l&#224; d'un coup : paf! (note: &#224; rajouter aux stats des mots... )

au fait, as tu essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer avec le disque d'origine?


----------



## hybridou (29 Septembre 2006)

D'abord merci pour toutes vos réponses et votre aide...
Non pas d'applications ouvertes sauf mise à jour logiciels lors de l'update...
De plus cela faisait quelques temps qu'il déconnait un peu, principalement freeze du système...
Pour le firmware, je suis d'accord il devait être à jour mais je persiste à penser que c'est lui qui semble totalement out.
Comment faire pour le restaurer --- Mystère...
Je vais essayer d'installer une carte PCI USB pour alimenter le clavier vu que la carte mère ne le fait plus. Et donc essayer d'installer un OS 9.2 pour reflasher le Firmware.
Je mets tout ça en route lundi matin et je vous tiens au courant.
Sauf si vous avez une meilleure idée...???


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2006)

Je crois qu'on ne dévie pas du tout !  

J'ai enfin trouvé l'article chez Apple qui décrit les symptômes (qui à mon sens rejoignent ceux de hybridou) ici.
Cet article décrit aussi comment réinitialiser le PMU des Gigabit Ethernet (n'en déplaise à Pascal  )


----------



## hybridou (30 Septembre 2006)

OUUPPPSSS me voilà dans le forum Classic Mac...???
Mon problème est pourtant hardware et cet ordi tournait sous 10.3.9.

J'ai bien fait un reset de la PMU en appuyant une fois sur le bouton de la carte mère. Mais sans débrancher le câble alim. Est ce important???
J'avais trouvé aussi un tuto qui disait que il fallait:
1 - débrancher le câble alim.
2 - appuyer sur le bouton de mise en route de l'ordi pendant 30 sec.
4 - enlever la pile.
3 - appuyer sur le bouton de la carte mère pendant 30 sec.
4 - attendre 1 minute remettre la pile et rebrancher l'ordi.
Je l'ai fait et ça n'a rien donné.
Et vu que PMU veut dire POWER MANAGEMENT UNIT, il semble bien que c'est lui qui est nase et pas le firmware (chaine IDE et USB non alimenté). Est ce que je me trompe?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2006)

hybridou a dit:


> OUUPPPSSS me voilà dans le forum Classic Mac...???
> Mon problème est pourtant hardware et cet ordi tournait sous 10.3.9.
> 
> J'ai bien fait un reset de la PMU en appuyant une fois sur le bouton de la carte mère. Mais sans débrancher le câble alim. Est ce important???
> ...



De toute façon, et hélas, que ce soit l'un ou l'autre, ou même le contrôleur IDE qui soit mort, le diagnostique final est le même, il faut changer la carte mère.


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2006)

hybridou a dit:


> OUUPPPSSS me voilà dans le forum Classic Mac...???
> Mon problème est pourtant hardware et cet ordi tournait sous 10.3.9.
> 
> J'ai bien fait un reset de la PMU en appuyant une fois sur le bouton de la carte mère. Mais sans débrancher le câble alim. Est ce important???
> ...



Dans le lien que je donnais un peu plus haut, il est dit :
débrancher le câble d'alimentation
vérifier la tension de la pile qui doit être comprise entre 3,3 et 3,7 V. La changer si besoin est. Attendre 10s.
Appuyer une fois sur le bouton
Attendre 10s avant de reconnecter le câble et redémarrer.

Si après ça ne change rien, Pascal aura certainement diagnostiqué la cause dès le début : carte mère HS.


----------



## laudela (1 Octobre 2006)

Ouh la la, carte mère tout de suite.
J'ai eu un problème similaire sur un G4 et cela venait de l'alimentation qui était morte.
En fait, elle a laché petit à petit (par des redémarrages itempestifs) puis plus rien.
J'ai pensé à la pile, puis à la carte mère car j'ai lu les forums et donc les fils alarmants.
Donc je conseille un petit test de l'alim et un remplacement. 
Pour ma part, je pense que c'est l'ajout de ma carte accélératrice qui a provoqué la mort de mon alimentation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

laudela a dit:


> Ouh la la, carte mère tout de suite.
> J'ai eu un problème similaire sur un G4 et cela venait de l'alimentation qui était morte.
> En fait, elle a laché petit à petit (par des redémarrages itempestifs) puis plus rien.
> J'ai pensé à la pile, puis à la carte mère car j'ai lu les forums et donc les fils alarmants.
> ...



Si tu relis bien ce thread, tu verra que ce n'est pas l'alim, vu que les ports PCI sont toujours alimentés, eux (sinon les disques branchés sur la carte IDE ne démarreraient pas plus que ceux sur le contrôleur IDE intégré).


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2006)

hybridou a dit:


> Salut à tous
> J'ai un gros soucis avec un G4 Ethernet Gigabit DD 80Go + 512Mo de ram + DVR106 + J'ai pensé que l'alim pouvait être nase et donc je l'ai remplacée par une ATX en suivant une de vos bidouille.


 
A priori c'est pas l'alim


----------



## hybridou (2 Octobre 2006)

Non je ne pense pas que ce soit l'alim vu que je l'ai changée et que le comportement de la bécanne est le même.
Je vais tester le reset de la PMU mais j'y crois pas trop... 
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------

